# Sunday's Show and Tell ...11/21/21



## jd56 (Nov 21, 2021)

Happy Thanksgiving week!
Hope all enjoy their much needed time with friends and family. Get up in those attics or under the porch as well as the basement looking for a classic hidden away.
Be safe!


Let's see what classics you have found from the past week. Whether it be bike related or not.
Please, include pictures as we do love pictures!


----------



## danfitz1 (Nov 21, 2021)

This one will need some sorting out, but it's a good start. Original owner liked lights and switches.


----------



## buck hughes (Nov 21, 2021)

bought Western Union bicycle badge and porcelain bicycle sign.


----------



## HARPO (Nov 21, 2021)

1939 Wards Hawthorne...100% original, right down to the petrified tires!  🙂


----------



## ranman (Nov 21, 2021)

jd56 said:


> Happy Thanksgiving week!
> Hope all enjoy their much needed time with friends and family. Get up in those attics or under the porch as well as the basement looking for a classic hidden away.
> Be safe!
> 
> ...



1941 Snyder built lady comet


----------



## DonChristie (Nov 21, 2021)

A random license plate topper!


----------



## HARPO (Nov 21, 2021)

Besides the 1939 Hawthorne, I picked this Raleigh Sprite up late yesterday afternoon...pretty clean! It won't take a lot to get it looking good.  😎


----------



## tanksalot (Nov 21, 2021)

More toy cars and a couple of other things .


----------



## vincev (Nov 21, 2021)

I found this cool Moon lamp from the 50's.........................


----------



## vincev (Nov 21, 2021)

Something for us old hunters.............................


----------



## vincev (Nov 21, 2021)

One old Cub Scout flashlight from 1959 that still works......................


----------



## BRad90 (Nov 21, 2021)

Been MIA for the past two Sunday threads. Had a week off for deer hunting and came back to relax. I did get a spike though.





Also, just recently won this Hercules price list from 1937 on a Facebook Auction. Can't wait tell it arrives.


----------



## HEMI426 (Nov 21, 2021)

This book is for those of us old enough to remember, 1932-33 Paramount players, Actors under contract with Paramount Studios, they would send these out to other studios to promote their talent. I only remember a few.


----------



## Phattiremike (Nov 21, 2021)

TOC Fairy Tricycle was a local find, some pin strips and filigree are still visible, head badge looks like it was broken off, wooden grips, adjustable and spring seat the only mark so far was a "K" on the steering tube?  I wiped it lightly with boiled linseed oil, will re-upholster the seat and then off to a local museum to display.  I think TOC what do you think?

-mike


----------



## tanksalot (Nov 21, 2021)

vincev said:


> I found this cool Moon lamp from the 50's.........................
> 
> 
> View attachment 1515509



That’s really awesome!


----------



## BRad90 (Nov 21, 2021)

tanksalot said:


> More toy cars and a couple of other things .
> 
> View attachment 1515465
> 
> ...



What a book!! What year is that?


----------



## stezell (Nov 21, 2021)

It's been a while since I've posted anything, we just picked this up last week, now we're just waiting for the old owner to finish moving out. Keep posting all of your cool finds and hope everyone has a safe Thanksgiving week with family and friends. 
Sean


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Nov 21, 2021)

A pair of Fisk Thorn Proof tires and a single Vitalic came my way.  Also this Crescent/Western Wheel works specific saddle for one of my Rob Roys.   It needs a proper recover.   At the ABQ Dragstrip Swap I bought this Mac tool box. It has a second small chest with drawers that goes on top.


----------



## pedal4416 (Nov 21, 2021)

Forgot I bid on this and woke up the next day with a notification that I needed to pay for something! Also renewed my Wheelmen membership for another two years.


----------



## Rust_Trader (Nov 21, 2021)




----------



## bikejunk (Nov 21, 2021)

Unusual records  pre war Japanese covers of American pop songs   should be interesting listening


----------



## kccomet (Nov 21, 2021)

1957 atala


----------



## cds2323 (Nov 21, 2021)

Didn’t think I’d ever own this kind of thing but I picked up a pair of repros for a very cheap price. The Columbia has less than a 1/2 mile on it. The guy inherited them from a relative, they were display bikes and never ridden. Both ride better than I expected. They need a good rebuild with fresh grease and better adjustments to ride.  Thinking of putting old hubs on the Columbia and changing a few other parts to make it look and ride better.


----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI (Nov 21, 2021)

*Some stuff found their way to our house,We dont have cell phones so my Cabe buddy Alan(Oldbikes)made me up a Shoe Phone to fill that much needed Void,,Picked up some cans and other things for the house from The Good Guys Swap last weedend,,got some NOS tubes and my signed poster from my Klunker Kroonies I had on loan at our local Brewpub,Col.,SandersClock that was hidden in our kitchen,,now resides in my back shop,,and people drop stuff off at our house all the time cause they know we collect,,and here is an example,,a 67 Jeep Grill,,will make a fine addition to our front yard....Enjoy










































*


----------



## mike j (Nov 21, 2021)

Close by Trexlertown & literally down the street from the Kutztown swap is a cool black powder shop called Dixon's Muzzleloaders. I was able to parley my profits from the last swap into all the components for this gun. The stock is from a standing dead Black Walnut that was behind my house. Took it out for a test fire this week & snagged this bad boy. It was either him or me.


----------



## Lonestar (Nov 21, 2021)

RUDY CONTRATTI said:


> *Some stuff found their way to our house,We dont have cell phones so my Cabe buddy Alan(Oldbikes)made me up a Shoe Phone to fill that much needed Void,,Picked up some cans and other things for the house from The Good Guys Swap last weedend,,got some NOS tubes and my signed poster from my Klunker Kroonies I had on loan at our local Brewpub,Col.,SandersClock that was hidden in our kitchen,,now resides in my back shop,,and people drop stuff off at our house all the time cause they know we collect,,and here is an example,,a 67 Jeep Grill,,will make a fine addition to our front yard....EnjoyView attachment 1515663
> 
> View attachment 1515664
> 
> ...



"*my signed poster from my Klunker Kroonies I had on loan at our local Brewpub,Col.,SandersClock that was hidden in our kitchen,,now resides in my back shop,,"*


That's killer!

😎


----------



## redline1968 (Nov 21, 2021)

Surprising weekend for me..  picked up a great W.S parrott oil of mount hood .. really nice pair of native american gauntlets.
     A super cool genuine meteorite 😃..also old pot not sure what or how old yet..


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Nov 21, 2021)

Picked this today. A nice Persons siren.


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 21, 2021)

Found and grabbed a nice hardly used early 60's Atom freewheel that wasn't destroyed when removed.


----------



## Just Jeff (Nov 21, 2021)

Got a badge for my 1940 Dx. Previous owner said it had a Henderson badge on it when he got it, so now it has a Henderson badge on it again


----------



## genesmachines (Nov 21, 2021)

I have 3 ladies bicycles to show. First a BF Goodrich by Schwinn. I am guessing 40s, serial number K36945. Messinger seat. It has a New Departure Model D with black out hubs. The handlebars and sprocket are black, is this factory or someone matching them to the hubs? #2 is a 1936 Columbus by Westfield. Serial #A118457, C7. It has neat United States Giant Chain Tread No. 778 tires that need help, ANY IDEAS ON BRINGING THE TIRES BACK so they could be pliable and hold air for display? #3 is your best guess, no headbadge. I find no serial no. on bottom bracket. It has a blank brake arm but i found New Departure Model C on rear hub and it has a "Bik-Loc" lock on the front fork. At some point someone replaced? the front wheel with a wood rim, the front tire dosen't match the rear. The grips I assume to be coke bottle and have red reflectors?, very nice shape. It looks to be repainted as there is blue under the black paint. It has a square head bolt with an M for the seat clamp. What tis it?  Thanks for any info on these.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Nov 21, 2021)




----------



## GTs58 (Nov 21, 2021)

@genesmachines 
That Schwinn is a war time model and most likely a 1944 build. A crank date would be appreciated if it has a date. Here's @Miq 's thread on these war time Schwinns that includes a list of the currently found pieces. 








						Wartime Schwinn New World Bikes - We Know You Have Them - Tell Us About Them!! | Lightweight Schwinn Bicycles
					

Please help us gather some more info on wartime Schwinn New Worlds (or other lightweights).  We know many of you have these unique bikes and they all have an interesting story to tell.  We are already starting to get an idea of what serial number New Worlds have the transition from brazing to...




					thecabe.com


----------



## Mike Franco (Nov 23, 2021)

Picked these up sunday and before


----------

